# Transporting a kayak in a truck bed



## Jmsteele187

I just bought a ford ranger, and will be using it to transport my kayak (hopefully two kayaks) this year. My question is, what is the best way to secure a kayak in a truck bed?


----------



## CPK

Canoe will be able to help you here. He has a little hitch rack.


----------



## Lewzer

I have a nylon rope tied to the loop tie down on the front of the bed. I just put the rope through the hole in the front of the kayak and tied it off.
Then I used a bungee to secure the back to the rear tie off. 
Added a red cloth to the rear of the kayak that i always left on as it protruded about 3' from the bed. 
You don't need a hitch or a trailer or anything like that. Leave the tailgate down. K.I.S.S.


----------



## TheCream

I use a bed extender that slides into my hitch receiver. I run a ratchet strap on the front of the boat up near the cab through the carry handle and one over the rear of the boat over the bed extender. I've transported my kayak this way as far as SC with zero issues.


----------



## JFish1

I agree w the above post. I use a truck bed extended that works great for my ranger. My favorite part is that I never have to lift the weight of the yak- just set the nose on the extender and slide into the bed.


----------



## Bubbagon

Put me in Lewzer's category. ....K.I.S.S
Some guys leave the tailgate up, kayak sticks up and strap it down.
Some guys leave tailgate down, kayak lays flat, strap it down.

Unless your kayak is 15 feet long, hitch extenders and the like are kind of overkill, IMO.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Bubbagon said:


> Put me in Lewzer's category. ....K.I.S.S
> 
> Some guys leave the tailgate up, kayak sticks up and strap it down.
> 
> Some guys leave tailgate down, kayak lays flat, strap it down.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless your kayak is 15 feet long, hitch extenders and the like are kind of overkill, IMO.



My truck bed is only 5 feet long. The hitch extender adds a lot of stability to it for travel and also a spot so I can tie it down in the front and then place just bungee cords on the far end to keep it from sliding back and forth on the rail. I love mine.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Throw it in the bed, one strap across the tailgate, boom!


----------



## DLarrick

Im with the toss it in and strap her down guys. I have an S10 crew cab and have had 3 kayaks in there. With a little spit i probably could have stuffed another in there.


----------



## StuckAtHome

One thing I've noticed with having a truck and Thule rack, kayak friends will find you, and you'll always be the one with a vehicle at the take out


----------



## ML1187

Or









Ratchet strap through front handle. 
Ratchet strap to hold rear.


----------



## CPK

ML1187 said:


> View attachment 106544
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 106545
> 
> 
> Ratchet strap through front handle.
> Ratchet strap to hold rear.



Great idea. One question though. What happens when a handle breaks off the kayak and then all of the extra force placed on the other handle. You do the math. Just really wondering if you have a backup spot that you fasten as well just in case. We move a lot of large stuff on low boys and such. Truck drivers almost always say something along the lines of 'that should be good but I'm gonna put one more here just in case something happens.' Involuntary manslaughter charge would suck if you lost you yak in front of a motorcycle due to taking the easy way out. 
Sorry I don't mean it to be a rant at all and I'm not blasting you. Just a fwiw I guess. We're aren't all perfect. I put my yak inside a minivan currently!! Lol


----------



## StuckAtHome

I drove lowboys moving heavy equipment for two decades, different animal all together. One rope for four boats all I ever use, even if it did fall off the boats stay unless you are into drag racing. It's not rocket science


----------



## Jmsteele187

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. It's given me a good idea of how to go about it. Currently, my truck doesn't have a hitch. So, the bed extender is out. When I get my cuda 14, I may just be adding a hitch. Then I'll be thinking about putting together a trailer.


----------



## CPK

One rope for four boats? Right. Let that rope cut loose some day and you might be StuckAtHome for awhile.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Lol whatever


----------



## CPK

Haha just sayin not hatin


----------



## canoe carp killer

Since everyone likes to get on me for my personal safety I figured I might as well start being Internet police too lol. I'd say very and idea for one rope with four kayaks in a truck bed. Not only could u loose your stuff, that could kill someone driving down the highway. Just doesn't sound like a very good idea. IMO.


----------



## ML1187

CPK said:


> Great idea. One question though. What happens when a handle breaks off the kayak and then all of the extra force placed on the other handle. You do the math. Just really wondering if you have a backup spot that you fasten as well just in case. We move a lot of large stuff on low boys and such. Truck drivers almost always say something along the lines of 'that should be good but I'm gonna put one more here just in case something happens.' Involuntary manslaughter charge would suck if you lost you yak in front of a motorcycle due to taking the easy way out.
> Sorry I don't mean it to be a rant at all and I'm not blasting you. Just a fwiw I guess. We're aren't all perfect. I put my yak inside a minivan currently!! Lol



My new boat (Jackson big rig) has one handle in front. Ratchet strap through handle secured to tie downs. 

The back of the boat has 2 rear handles. Ratchet strap through both handles secured to tie downs. 

It would have to take all 3 handles at one time to break for the boat to come out. If 2 failed it would still be held securely. 

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## SMBHooker

ML1187 said:


> View attachment 106544
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 106545
> 
> 
> Ratchet strap through front handle.
> Ratchet strap to hold rear.


Or


----------



## shwookie

canoe carp killer said:


> Since everyone likes to get on me for my personal safety I figured I might as well start being Internet police too lol. I'd say very and idea for one rope with four kayaks in a truck bed. Not only could u loose your stuff, that could kill someone driving down the highway. Just doesn't sound like a very good idea. IMO.


Keep in mind we are talking about between take out and put in usually on back roads. Not doing 75 on the freeway through 3 states.

That being said, I use and like 2. One for me and one for Jesus.


----------



## shwookie

Jmsteele187 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone. It's given me a good idea of how to go about it. Currently, my truck doesn't have a hitch. So, the bed extender is out. When I get my cuda 14, I may just be adding a hitch. Then I'll be thinking about putting together *a trailer*.


Trailers suck. You will find its more of a pain in the ass than helpful.


----------



## CPK

Have you guys ever heard the story of the titanic? It was a ship that they said there was absolutely no way it could sink. It's a shame they didn't have enough safety boats.


----------



## Bubbagon

OK...I gotta say it.....TWO pages of "how to put a kayak in your pick up truck?....Seriously?
What's next, how to carry a six pack?
I mean, c'mon guys. It's a pick up truck....with a bed....it's EXACTLY what's it's designed to do....carry big things.

And all the 'what ifs"....you guys can't be serious. 99% of the ratchets/ropes/straps I use are rated for well over 1,500 pounds. We regurlarly have 6 plus boats in a puck up bed at once and never even remotely worried about ropes/straps breaking. And this has been going on for 20+ years.
Spend a day at a whitewater festival. See how boats can REALLY fit in a pick up bed. Count the straps....count the bed extenders....
This isn't me saying this, it's 99% of the paddling community understanding that they are static, plastic boats that are really quite simple to transport and secure.

Pick up a few straps from NRS and go enjoy your pick up truck...the pick up truck that came with a bed designed to carry big things....the one you bought so you wouldn't have to mess with trailers and bed extenders.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

SMBHooker said:


> Or


Hahaha, now that was KISS. Although once or twice one the way to the put in your yak was tap tap tappin on my glass lol.


----------



## shwookie

Bubbagon said:


> OK...I gotta say it.....TWO pages of "how to put a kayak in your pick up truck?....Seriously?
> What's next, how to carry a six pack?
> I mean, c'mon guys. It's a pick up truck....with a bed....it's EXACTLY what's it's designed to do....carry big things.
> 
> And all the 'what ifs"....you guys can't be serious. 99% of the ratchets/ropes/straps I use are rated for well over 1,500 pounds. We regurlarly have 6 plus boats in a puck up bed at once and never even remotely worried about ropes/straps breaking. And this has been going on for 20+ years.
> Spend a day at a whitewater festival. See how boats can REALLY fit in a pick up bed. Count the straps....count the bed extenders....
> This isn't me saying this, it's 99% of the paddling community understanding that they are static, plastic boats that are really quite simple to transport and secure.
> 
> Pick up a few straps from NRS and go enjoy your pick up truck...the pick up truck that came with a bed designed to carry big things....the one you bought so you wouldn't have to mess with trailers and bed extenders.


I guess if you don't use 6000# of straps to hold in a 60# boat you are an ass with total disregard to everyones safety.


----------



## shwookie

[/URL][/IMG]

Why is this so tricky?


----------



## canoe carp killer

shwookie said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Why is this so tricky?



Hilarious good point.


----------



## CPK

If you have a five thousand pound rated strap through a kayak handle that's pull riveted into polyethylene it doesn't really matter how strong the strap is. It's the handle that would fail first. I see we have several engineers on here lol


----------



## Flannel_Carp

shwookie said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Why is this so tricky?


----------



## CPK

I'm just talkin in general. Not to mention I find this thread entertaining.


----------



## StuckAtHome

BTW Neil, I'd shoot myself if your car ever pulled my truck out of a jam.

A kayak passing threw the back window never fun, mostly your kilroy barge, lol


----------



## shwookie

Flannel_Carp said:


>


Lol we both suck at paintshop and i cant tell whats going on in your diagram but I think the guy is giving me the bird?


----------



## shwookie

CPK said:


> If you have a five thousand pound rated strap through a kayak handle that's pull riveted into polyethylene it doesn't really matter how strong the strap is. It's the handle that would fail first. I see we have several engineers on here lol


Lets take a vote on how many people here have ever had a handle pull out of a boat... Besides, the boat would still have to come out from under the strap which seems unlikely to happen.


----------



## SMBHooker

Flannel_Carp said:


>





shwookie said:


> Lol we both suck at paintshop and i cant tell whats going on in your diagram but I think the guy is giving me the bird?


Haha, I thought he was pointing out my kayak's gender identifier.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

shwookie said:


> Lol we both suck at paintshop and i cant tell whats going on in your diagram but I think the guy is giving me the bird?


Hey speak for yourself! The arrows are showing the strap we had going over the yaks already, where you had drawn your blue line asking how hard it really was to do.


----------



## backlashed

Rack for the 14' 'Cuda. Tail gate up or down for the 10 footers. Short bed truck but it's 7'6" with the gate down.

Worn out old buzzard that I am, I was loading the 'Cuda by myself before my heart attack last year.

Now I just slide the 'Cuda in with the gate down and I have a safety cable running across the back that I hook the rear handle onto with a SS carabiner. Bungies keep it steady left to right. Someday, I'll get a trailer I can put straight into the water. 

The T Bone is an option with a hitch.


----------



## shwookie

Flannel_Carp said:


> Hey speak for yourself! The arrows are showing the strap we had going over the yaks already, where you had drawn your blue line asking how hard it really was to do.


Well, buy some color of strap other than black next time feller.... 

I wasn't dogging you, just using that pic as an example of why this thread should be about 3 posts long.

Besides, I'm just killing time waiting for the annual mid winter tresspassing/waterway rights post.


----------



## 1basshunter

I am just happy it's not about putting your yak on top of A car roof it would probably be 7 pages longer lol


----------



## Smb1224

I guess it would depend on the size and type of the kayaks, when I had my ranger, I could get three ten footers in it, but didn't have room for the poles. Anyhow one or two ten foot kayaks with the tailgate down with gear isn't bad. Just strap run a strap across the back of the bed through the carrying handles of the yak.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Smb1224 said:


> I guess it would depend on the size and type of the kayaks, when I had my ranger, I could get three ten footers in it, but didn't have room for the poles. Anyhow one or two ten foot kayaks with the tailgate down with gear isn't bad. Just strap run a strap across the back of the bed through the carrying handles of the yak.



My current kayak is a 12' field & stream. But, I'm planning on getting a cuda 14. I imagine most of my trips will be solo, but my girlfriend may want to tag along on a few trips as well. In which case, I'll be toting two yaks around.


----------



## Smb1224

Ya that's tough, I have a 11.5 foot sit on top with a removable seat and I can set the second yak on top of it and strap them down, with a 14 footer I would suggest trying to find a ladder rack of some sorts off craigslist, or if you have a towing hitch, they make a truck bed extender that would work well. I think it's called an extend-a-truck


----------



## cheezemm2

Put the kayak in the truck bed (w/bed down) so it dissects it at a diagonal...strap in the front through the bow carry handle to truck, repeat process on back of yak and stern.

I do this all the time with a 6.5ft bed and an 11.5ft kayak. I have traveled from here to South Carolina and routinely make trips to the Ohio River that are 2+hours long.

FYI, unless you're driving like a complete idiot, it is hard to dump a kayak.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

shwookie said:


> Besides, I'm just killing time waiting for the annual mid winter tresspassing/waterway rights post.


Ah yes, always a fun topic!


----------



## bsmith

I put a bungee through the front handles to keep the fronts from rising and a ratcheting strap across the back to keep them from moving up/down and left/right as I drive. Realistically, the ratcheting strap would hold everything. The bungees in the front are just insurance.

If I put a bunch of stuff in the rear storage of the kayaks, I will sometimes put the kayaks in backwards so the weight is over the bed of the truck instead of hanging out beyond the tailgate.

I've traveled many miles like this and I've never lost anything. If I'm going a short distance (I live a half mile from the LMR) sometimes I'll just throw a bungee through either the front handles or across the back and hit the road. I don't go faster than about 25MPH like this though so be careful if you try it.


----------



## creekcrawler

> OK...I gotta say it.....TWO pages of "how to put a kayak in your pick up truck?....Seriously?


Three pages now. Must be the weather.


LOL> When I got my first yak, I folded the front seat of the Wrangler up, jammed it in the back and went to LaDue. Worked fine. If I hit a big bump, I'd reach over and hold the nose down. . 

My present set up is worry free. Been all the way to east coast, no problems.


----------



## Guest

we put a piece of heavy gauge cable across the back from tie down eye to tie down eye and then use carabiners to attach the kayaks. This has worked well and allows for multiple kayaks. You should be able to do 3 in your truck pretty easy.


----------



## Yakphisher

When I had my Tarpon140


----------



## Fishin Chick

I have a ford ranger and I open my tail gate and lay my 13 ft 2 seater kayak with the gate down. I use ratchet straps and put those around the sides of the seat so it is securely wrapped around one seat and then put the ratchet near the back window in the strap loop of the truck. I do the same thing on the other side. I've carried another kayak too by laying the other one on top of it and it works fine.


----------



## Yakphisher

Never ever use a Ratchet straps! 

Biggest reason you get cracks in plastic due to temperature changes.


----------



## backlashed

You can use ratchet straps, just don't get overly enthusiastic tightening them down.

I have a problem with cam lock straps slipping, so I use ratchets instead, especially when hauling over long, interstate distance.


----------



## Yakphisher

I seen quite a few cracked kayaks from this and 98% of the time people are not using their heads. You can put a piece foam to help a little. Buying quality strap is a good investment.

Buying saddles specifically designed for kayak work great with cam buckles. I never had an issue ever.


----------



## Flathead76

canoe carp killer said:


> Since everyone likes to get on me for my personal safety I figured I might as well start being Internet police too lol. I'd say very and idea for one rope with four kayaks in a truck bed. Not only could u loose your stuff, that could kill someone driving down the highway. Just doesn't sound like a very good idea. IMO.


Just wear a blaze orange vest and you should be fine.


----------



## cheezemm2

So, if my kayak is on top of someone else's kayak in a truck bed, but not anchored, am I trespassing on the pickup bed?

I can't add anything other than, use common sense and some kind of redundant system. Let us know how it turns out and watch out for white turtle speed bumps and black rat snake potholes.


----------



## Bubbagon

3 pages....still going.....
It's almost impossible to not get even one snippet of good info in a three page thread....yet here we are, defying those odds.


----------



## backlashed

creekcrawler said:


> Three pages now. Must be the weather.


LOL, that seems to be a common theme in a lot of fishing forums now. An acquaintance of mine stalked off of the Pier and Surf forum vowing to never return. Again.  He's evidently done this before.

This well worn winter story fits the bill I think.


* Diary of a Snow Shoveler*

December 8: 6:00 PM. It started to snow. The first snow of the season and the wife and I sat for hours by the window watching the huge soft flakes drift down from heaven. It looked like a Grandma Moses print. So romantic, we felt like newlyweds again. I love snow!


December 9: We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal-white snow covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic sight! Can there be a more lovely place in the whole world? Moving here was the best idea I've ever had. Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks. This afternoon the snow plow came along and covered up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to shovel again. What a perfect life.

December 12: The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a disappointment. My neighbor tells me not to worry; we'll definitely have a white Christmas. No snow on Christmas would be awful! Bob says we'll have so much by the end of winter that I'll never want to see snow again. I don't think that's possible. Bob is such a nice man. I'm glad he's our neighbor.

December 14: Snow, lovely snow! We had 8" last night. The temperature dropped to -20. The cold makes everything sparkle so. The wind took my breath away, but I warmed up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks. This is the life! The snowplow came back this afternoon and buried everything again. I didn't realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling, but I'll certainly get back in shape this way. I wish I wouldn't huff and puff so.

December 15: 20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4 Explorer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and two extra shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I think that's silly. We aren't in Alaska, after all.

December 16: Ice storm this morning. Fell on my butt on the ice in the driveway putting down salt. Hurt like heck. The wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very cruel.

December 17: Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go anywhere. Electricity was off for five hours. I had to pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess I should've bought a wood stove, but I won't admit it to her. I hate it when she's right. I can't believe I'm freezing to death in my own living room.

December 20: Electricity's back on, but we had another 14" of the stuff last night. More shoveling. Took all day. Snowplow came by twice. Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said they're too busy playing hockey. I think they're lying. Called the only hardware store around to see about buying a snow blower and they're out. Might have another shipment in March. I think they're lying. Bob says I have to shovel or the city will have it done and bill me. I think he's lying.

December 22: Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more inches of the white stuff fell today, and it's so cold it probably won't melt till August. Took me 45 minutes to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I had to pee. By the time I got undressed, peed, and dressed again, I was too tired to shovel. Tried to hire Bob, who has a plow on his truck for the rest of the winter, but he says he's too busy. I think he's is lying.

 December 23: Only 2" of snow today. And it warmed up to 0. The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house this morning. What is she ... nuts??? Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago? She says she did, but I think she's lying.

December 24: 6." Snow packed so hard by snowplow, I broke the shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I ever catch that guy who drives that snowplow, I'll drag him through the snow by his hair. I know he hides around the corner and waits for me to finish shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100 miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just been! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas carols with her and open our presents, but I was busy watching for the snowplow.

December 25: Merry Christmas. 20 more inches of the slop tonight. Snowed in. The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil. I hate the snow! Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation and I hit him over the head with my shovel. The wife says I have a bad attitude. I think she's an idiot. If I have to watch "It's a Wonderful Life" one more time, I'm going to kill her.

December 26: Still snowed in. Why did I ever move here? It was all HER idea. She's really getting on my nerves.

December 27: Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze.

December 28: Warmed up to above -20. Still snowed in. SHE is driving me crazy!!!

December 29: 10 more inches. Bob says I have to shovel the roof or it could cave in. That's the silliest thing I ever heard. How dumb does he think I am?

December 30: Roof caved in. The snow plow driver is suing me for a million dollars for the bump on his head. The wife went home to her mother. Another 9" predicted.

December 31: Set fire to what's left of the house. No more shoveling.

January 8: I feel so good. I just love those little white pills they keep giving me. Why am I tied to the bed?


----------

